# Best physical locations to buy music in the UK/Ireland



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

Hey all

Im in London is a couple of weeks and id like to find the best placed to get good value good Cds.

Ill check out HMV and Kishi has recommended a few outlets below



kishi said:


> Hey!
> Harold Moore Records in Soho
> Schott Music also in Soho
> Gramex in Lambeth
> ...


Any general advice for London? Please add any locations for other UK/Irish locations.

For Dublin the best place by miles is  Tower records .


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Always stop buy Gramex and CME when in London, Harold Moore's if I still have any cash left. 20 years since I was on the Green Isle last so I haven't got any information on her!

*recordshops.org* can be a very good resource for travelling record hoarders!

/ptr


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2015)

gHeadphone said:


> Ill check out HMV


HMV went into administration. I wouldn't bother with HMV unless you're a bit low on Andre Rieu or Catherine Jenkins.


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

I have found a few bits and pieces in HMV Dublin, but not a great deal. I was hoping that the HMV on Oxford Street would have a greater selection, maybe incorrectly!


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

ptr said:


> Always stop buy Gramex and CME when in London, Harold Moore's if I still have any cash left. 20 years since I was on the Green Isle last so I haven't got any information on her!
> 
> *recordshops.org* can be a very good resource for travelling record hoarders!
> 
> /ptr


Wow, there recordshops link is fantastic, one for my favourites thank you


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I was in London 2 years ago and loved Harold Moore. I will be back in 3 months so I am watching this thread with interest


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

Hey all

Well i went into Gramex and had possibly the most unique and best music shopping experience in my life. Roger the owner and Arie who may have been a friend, another customer, a shop employee told me to take off my coat cause id be there for a while. They regaled me with stories galore, offered me tea, argued with each other about opera and then chatted at length to a customer from Scotland about Debussy.

The shop itself is absolutely stacked with classical cds, most of which are unordered so you do need to take your time but the music is in great condition and really affordable. I ended up there for 90 minutes and bought about 10 CDs. I came away with 11 though because as i coudnt decide between 2 versions of Bachs Well tempered Clavier Roger 'lent' me one. I either have to return it or pay for it next time im in London. Ah well, ill have to make another trip in that case!

If you are ever in London you have to make it your business to visit, it is an incredible experience.


----------

